# Free Wallpapers



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

These are probably the most amazing photos I have ever seen in my life.

You can choose the exact site in case you're monitor is larger/smaller than the default.

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/

Edit: I just wanted to share this really neat automatic wallpaper changer made by Microsoft, or to skip the annoying verification stuff, and if you trust me, you can also download it here.

I have a lot of those images from that site downloaded, and I have them all in a special folder, and I've set it to flip through every 15 mins. I love it!! :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Very nice images.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

www.caedes.net !


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are really nice pictures. All these pictures make me so jealous. I love photography, but don't really know much.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

This sites are great...Thanks.............


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks really i loved the landscapes & holidays lol. Thanks very much.


----------



## SiameseDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

This thread is kinda aging, but I had to comment. Gorgeous images!

I especially like the cloud one on InterfaceLIFT - "Out with the Lion, In with the Lamb." I think I found a new wallpaper for a while! Soothing. And it makes me feel more professional, compared to my usual anime wallpapers *nerd*


----------



## Statler (Mar 5, 2006)

knight_47, that is probably the greatest wallpaper site ever. Thanks for that link.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

amazing images!!!


----------



## damo19uk (Nov 5, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> These are probably the most amazing photos I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> You can choose the exact site in case you're monitor is larger/smaller than the default.
> 
> ...


them wallpaper are amazing, truly inspirational


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice link! .Thank you. >f


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

PEP said:


>


And the reason for having this one would be?


----------



## blackcell (Nov 9, 2004)

Damm fine , love the maldives pic


----------



## Scotty9902 (Nov 17, 2006)

hey cool pics. like the dark ones best.

http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/wallpapers/

for any one who like car here are car pics


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

DeviantArt!
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/

Main site http://www.deviantart.com

Where i go for all my images and wallpapers.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I like this the best.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Check this one http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/


----------



## nayaungwin (Nov 25, 2006)

*Some great sites for "Wallpapers"*

Celebrity Wallpapers > www.sexydesktop.co.uk
www.joblo.com/wallpapers_index.php?mode=celebrities

Car Wallpapers > www.netcarshow.com 
www.allcarwallpapers.com
www.dieselstation.com 
www.netcarshow.com
www.seriouswheels.com

General Wallpapers > www.freezewall.com
www.wallpaperstock.com

Movie Wallpapers > www.moviewallpapers.net
www.joblo.com


----------



## papadou (Nov 26, 2006)

that was amazing! nice wallpaper.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

nayaungwin said:


> *Some great sites for "Wallpapers"*
> 
> Celebrity Wallpapers > www.sexydesktop.co.uk
> www.joblo.com/wallpapers_index.php?mode=celebrities
> ...


Thank you very much for that. Even more to add to the list!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I like the car wallpapers, nayaungwin.


----------



## wenpeek (Oct 14, 2004)

_*The one I like using the best is Webshots. Once you download the program you can customize it to what works best for you. You can set it to automatically change your wallpaper daily or every few minutes.

You can download it from CNET.com > Download > Windows > Desktop Enhancements > Screensavers > Screensaver Editors & Tools > Webshots Desktop 3.0.0.7214*_


----------



## Alex.A (Jul 14, 2007)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/ --> Great site! Thanks for posting!

Also you can check this one: http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## jeck (Mar 28, 2007)

nayaungwin said:


> *Some great sites for "Wallpapers"*
> 
> Celebrity Wallpapers > www.sexydesktop.co.uk
> www.joblo.com/wallpapers_index.php?mode=celebrities
> ...


BIG THANX FOR THE LINX !!!! :up:


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

If you're interested, I have a few of my own shots: briealeida.deviantart.com

Also kde-look.org has some really nice ones!


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I use NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day ( http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ ) as my wallpaper. You can download a free tool from the About APOD page ( http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/lib/about_apod.html ) that changes to the current picture each day. Some of them are interactive/animated and you have to go to the site to get the full effect. You can also have the picture's explanation optionally display on your screen or turn if off and go to the site to get the information.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

briealeida said:


> If you're interested, I have a few of my own shots: briealeida.deviantart.com
> 
> Also kde-look.org has some really nice ones!


wow you've got some great shots! i love them.


----------



## tekztr (Jul 29, 2007)

I found interfacelift thru digg a few weeks ago. Very cool pics ... great source for 1280x800 wallpapers which have been hard for me to find.

I like customize.org and pimpmydesk.com too.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

knight_47 said:


> wow you've got some great shots! i love them.


Thank you! Glad you enjoy! I just started uploading some and took some great ones this weekend so keep an eye out!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Dont click on the animated screensavers
Sitesdviser doesnt like that site at all


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> www.caedes.net !


Absolutely!

My Favorites - http://www.caedes.net/Zephir.cgi?lib=Caedes::Gallery&author=JStergis

Okay, yeah right...I'm incredibly jealous of most anything on that site, my highest C-Index is 65 or something. There's people with straight 90s, I'd be happy with anything in the 70s


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Free, high res wallpaper at InterfaceLIFT


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

franca said:


> Free, high res wallpaper at InterfaceLIFT


that's the one posted in the first post of this thread


----------



## Black_Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Hey, can anyone post the links for "Alizee" High resoulution wallpapers ?

I need the widescreen wall papers.... for my laptop.....

My laptop screen size is 15.4", and the resolution is 1440X900 ....

Can anyone post the links for the wall papers ?


----------

